# 100-FD Netzwerk in EINER richtung sehr langsam



## raven-bs (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

Ich komme hier gerade echt nicht weiter, mal sehen ob ihr Anregungen habt.
Hier stehen ein Stapel Linux Server, alle mit neuestem Debian drauf. Jeder dieser SErver ist über mindestens 1x 100 MB/s an den selben Switch geschlossen (ein HP 2848) von da geht es per Gigabitt weiter...

2 Dieser Server haben nun seit KURZEM das geliche Problem. Ich beschreibe mal nur einen näher und meine Lößungsversuche.

Grundsätzlich das Problem:
Von Server -> ins netzt (Sprich zu den anderen Servern) habe ich vull speed mit 8-9MB/s
ZUM Server -> also VON den anderen Servern direkt oder der Workstation aus habe ich maximal 7-15 KB/s 

Zuerst dachte ich es seih eventuell einfach das Netzwerkkabel defekt. Ein Austasuch änderte nichts.
Dann habe ich eine 2. Netzwerkkarte eingebaut und parallel unter eigener IP betrieben... Auch das brachte nicht die gerichte Änderung.
Dann habe ich NUR eine neue Netzwerkkarte rein und  die alte softwaretechnisch lahm gelegt. -> Auch das änderte kein stückchen...

Netzwerk ist laut mii-tool mit 100MB-FD up.
ipconfig zeigt mir aber ein paar errors auf der Verbindung an, aber nicht viele... etwa 50-100 pro Stunde...
Es geht kein hoher Traffic ein oder aus da ich die Server vom Netz genommen haben denn so können sie ihrer Funktion nicht nachkommen.

Bei dem Server bei dem ich noch nicht so viel getestet habe bin ich anz sicher dass dies bisher immer gieng. Dieser war jetzt 4-5 Monate in Betrieb bevor er ohne große Softwareänderung dies angefangen hatt.



 Wer nen tipp was ich noch testen könnte


----------



## generador (25. Januar 2005)

hast du mitterweile ne Antwort gefunden

Habe das selbe Problem


----------



## raven-bs (25. Januar 2005)

Ich hab da drann dann noch ehwig und 3 Tage hingefummelt. Irgendwann wusste ich garnicht weite,r und habe die dinger auch mal neu gestartet, und da gieng es dann wieder.
War bei allesn so.

Ich kann deshalb leider nicht sagen was es ausgelößt hat, oder was es behoben hat.
Selbst ein Restarten des Networks hat das Problem nicht behoben. Eventuell war irgendwo im Kernel was "verklemmt" die Kisten wahren zu der Zeit etwa 150Tage Up.


----------

